# Is a GS right for me?



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get a handle on whether my living situation is such that I can even consider a GS. I've been looking online for information, but the results are so conflicting, I thought I'd be smarter to just ask some knowledgeable folks with no stake in whether I buy a dog from them or not!

What I want is a companion dog. At one time I owned a sheltie - very high energy, for a sheltie. I used to keep him happy with long walks, frisbee games, teaching him AKC obedience commands though I had no intention of showing, and trying flyball (total disaster - he wasn't heavy enough to get the ball to come out of the hopper). I love the intelligence and willingness to please of the herding dogs. But. Shelties - and we had several while I was growing up, besides the one that was mine alone - are kind of like owning a very bright toy dog. It's all jump, jump, jump and yip, yip, yip; all nervous energy. I'd like a dog that is just as focused but not so twitchy, if that makes sense. I also would not do well with a dog as high energy as a border collie - at least not the ones that compete in agility. That much drive would drive me nuts. I prefer larger dogs. Always have, but couldn't have one in an apartment. On the surface, it seems like a non-working GS would be perfect. But, I worry that I still won't be able to provide the activity a GS would need.

I'm single, so I would be solely responsible for all care and training. I work 8-5, but am also home for 40min at lunch. I have a 1500 sq ft house and a small (about 40ft x 60ft) fenced back yard. I have 2 cats, but don't figure that matters much. The dog would be 100% indoor - only outside when I am with it, but I would have it outside whenever I am. My neighborhood is extremely dog-friendly. There's a good bike path within easy walking distance, and a park about a 2 minute drive away. I must drive because it is bordered by busy 2-lane highways with no safe place to cross on foot. For that reason, even though the park is a good size, I would keep the dog on a extendable leash. I would of course take the dog to obedience classes and I'd like to try agility or maybe flyball again.

So what do you think? Is this a situation where I could have a happy GS, or no? I figure if not, my next best bet is to look for a smaller rescue mix that could get a bit of exercise in the house or to go back to Shelties, where at least I know that I can deal successfully with both pros and cons.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well since you already have experience with herding breeds, you've got a step up than a lot of other people. It sounds like a GSD would be pretty happy with you BUT you have to be sure you'd be happy with a GSD. Get out and meet some GSDs. Talk to owners in person. Ask questions of breeders. often times, a breeder will ask you questions (good reputable breeders) that you didnt even think of. Honestly, without meeting good examples of GSDs you may or may not know if the breed would work for you. They need constantly positive socialization and training otherwise you could have a nightmare dog on your hands. Meet some dogs. They're an adaptable breed when you can provide for their needs.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Yes, of course I'll speak with breeders and owners next. This is just the first step. I'd rather not waste their time or mine if a GS seems unsuitable for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay.... here is a question for you. WHY do you want a GSD in your life? are you prepared for a landshark or fuzzy gator? Do you strictly want a companion or would you want to do any kind of sports? Are you interested in crate training and supervising a puppy that can very possibly sometimes be more work than a 2 year old child? Like i said, from the sounds of things, just from your general post, i think a GSD would be happy with you. people on this board are very protective of this breed and we only want to make sure those, like yourself, who come on asking if a GSD is right for them, get information and are asked questions meant to dig deeper. Its not a breed for everyone obviously but if they are the breed for you, your life could very possibly be empty without one in your life after the first has passed. Read around on the board. Learn as much as you can. they are an expensive breed to have.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I'll answer as best I can.

As far as the landshark, I'm not sure if you mean that GSDs are mouthy toward humans, if they eat everything (including non-edibles) in sight, or both. In either case, I honestly don't know. I've never been around a dog that I would describe in that way. And, I'm not going to lie. If I come home and find that the dog has devoured the kitchen cabinets, say, I will NOT be happy. Much lesser levels of destruction I have dealt with - mostly moldings and corners of furniture getting chewed up.

Why ... because on the surface, at least, the GSD has most of the traits I want in a dog. Intelligent, willing to be trained, sufficient activity level and endurance to enjoy daily bike rides, etc. If well bred and raised, they should be self-confident and self assured, traits I am looking for because they were very much missing in my last dog.

I do want solely a companion dog. I like obedience training and what little flyball I got to do, but that would be done solely for enjoyment for me and the dog. Truthfully, my last dog was so quick to learn, I can't imagine not having enjoyed teaching him new things - I'd like to repeat that experience. I have no intention of competing as of now.

Crate training is not a problem - I did that with my previous dog. He was not a whole lot of work, though. He learned so fast, and was so sensitive to correction that usually just a scowl was enough to let him know he'd done something wrong. To be clear, I did not like that aspect of his personality at all. It was way too easy to unintentionally over-correct him. I am not good with over-sensitive dogs - when I say 'no' I just want them to stop the behavior, not cringe at my feet.

Expense is a consideration, but not a major one. I also used to own and show horses - quit about 7 yrs ago. Given that I'm not looking to show, no dog is going to be as expensive as a show horse, even a healthy one, and fortunately, my income level has not decreased since then.

I truly do appreciate the critical questions - that's why I'm here. I don't want to end up with a dog that isn't a pretty good fit - I'd rather not have any. It's just my bad luck that I don't know anyone who owns a GSD and have never had the opportunity to be around them, other than at a distance at a dog show.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> okay.... here is a question for you. WHY do you want a GSD in your life? are you prepared for a landshark or fuzzy gator? Do you strictly want a companion or would you want to do any kind of sports? Are you interested in crate training and supervising a puppy that can very possibly sometimes be more work than a 2 year old child?


Well said, but you forgot living back hoe! The landshark term made me laugh so hard. Ownership was described to me as... Can you calmly say "now give me my wallet- oh I see you've eaten a 50 dollar bill" and just walk away happy. Or stop at the store on your way home from the dog park. Upon returning to your car you see your adorable puppy staring up at you through a sea of foam and leather and simply get in sit on the springs (with a happy smile because you own a GS) and drive home? 

Were not trying to scare you away but they do require alot of time, training and patience. I wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

from what you say, I think you'd be a great owner for a gsd I have friends with shelties and I should say, my gsd's are MUCH easier even my working lines

Landshark = puppies can be bitey/mouthy which is the norm..They "can" be chewers altho I have never had one that chewed up anything in my house, supervising is key and crate training is key.. Also socialize socialize socialize


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you're a GSD person. train and socialize as you already know.
i have a show dog that i've shown once in a puppy show.
my dog is our pet/companion. looks, versatility and trainability,
that's the GSD. if you're dog friendly neighbor is home
during the day maybe they can help you with your pup
as far as letting out during the day, snacks and company.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> these things happen when you leave things
laying around and your not watching your pup.

2>>>> your dog shouldn't be left alone in the car
untill it's car worthy. crates can fit in a car.



High5 said:


> 1>>>> Can you calmly say "now give me my wallet- oh I see you've eaten a 50 dollar bill" and just walk away happy.
> 
> 2>>>>Or stop at the store on your way home from the dog park. Upon returning to your car you see your adorable puppy staring up at you through a sea of foam and leather and simply get in sit on the springs (with a happy smile because you own a GS) and drive home?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it sounds like a GSD would do well for you. The land shark means GS are VERY mouthy as pups, more than any other breed. You need to teach them to not bite, you will have scratches and bruises during puppyhood. Many times they will drive you crazy but the more you keep him exercised the better for you!

With proper crate training and attention you will not have chewed furniture etc. I have had 4 GSD and no major losses, some minor. As far as a soft dog that does not take correction and cowers at your feet. There are some soft GSD but if you go to a reputable breeder you should be fine.

From what your post says I think you will be very happy with a GSD, once past puppyhood they are a joy and even puppyhood has its joyous moments. As many of us say once you go GSD you never go back!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Landshark = puppies can be bitey/mouthy which is the norm..They "can" be chewers altho I have never had one that chewed up anything in my house, supervising is key and crate training is key.. Also socialize socialize socialize


I'm with you, I hear these stories and think I must be luckey.... I have had quite a few GSD and never have had any mass destruction!! (at the most a chewed on barbie foot that the kids left on the floor)

I think you sound like a great fit with this wonderful breed!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You sound like you'd be great for a GSD. I don't think shepherds destroy more then any other breed as far as eating your kitchen. A puppy chews, now, obviously a 20 lb puppy has a bigger mouth then a 4 pound puppy but they are still going to chew if they are left alone and without supervision and nothing to keep them away from something..again no different then any other breed.

Land shark basically refers to the chewing of human flesh lol. They are very mouthy on people they like to herd you so band aids are the PERFECT welcome home gift to get yourself when you bring your furry bundle of teeth (I mean love) home. 

Don't be afraid of the working lines most litters will have a few "pet quality" pups that are perfectly suited to a loving active home instead of competitions. I think people get scared off by working lines thinking they are constantly on the go. My girl is a working line and more then happy going for a nice walk then coming home and relaxing inside. We watched her as a pup and she never chewed a single thing inside the house.. well she did shred a piece of junk mail on the floor and chews on a plastic bottle if it drops but never anything with value. On a really nasty day just doing some good obediance inside and she's normally just fine with it except for if it's a few days then she gets a bit antsy not doing anything and we pack up to go outside and play fetch for awhile or a nice long walk again. If theres a day I need her to be more active she turns it up higher and will take all I give to her which I think is all pretty common of a well bred GSD.

So long as you don't mind being mauled by a GSd puppy (those baby teeth do hurt) then I think you'll be fine. I have dealt with mouthy puppies and when my girl came home I was super shocked by the little land shark. I had to many cuts on my forearms I had managers at work take me aside to ask if I was suicidal lol. Plenty of torn pants from her latching on while I was walking somewhere you get used to it and they grow out of it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

stealthq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to get a handle on whether my living situation is such that I can even consider a GS. I've been looking online for information, but the results are so conflicting, I thought I'd be smarter to just ask some knowledgeable folks with no stake in whether I buy a dog from them or not!
> 
> ...


Nice! 

I would go out and meet GSDs - as many as you can. Since you mentioned rescue - that is a great place to do it. Depending on where you are at, there may be some good GSD rescues for you to volunteer with to get some good experience. Rescues are always looking for help in socializing dogs, going to events, etc.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Any unattended puppy of just about any breed will chew and do destruction. Ive never had a mouthy problem either with my sheps. Most pups regardless of breeds can be that way.The GSD is the best dog you will ever own. Get one. I wouldn't let that scare me away. Best of all the GSD is smarter and easier to train than most dogs. So as long as you train it you will be fine. The 8-5 work day is no problem either. I used to have that sitiuation and the dog will miss you during the day but will be fine. I wouldnt let the dog out of the crate during those hours untill your 100% its ready. The first day you let them out is like the home alone movie with a dog.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

OK, so this sounds like something that might work. Now for the hands-on part of the research  

Thanks again, all. Especially appreciate the warning about puppy mouthiness. That's a huge pet-peeve of mine (in an adult dog) so I'm happy to hear that given training they eventually grow out of it and to know to make it a focus from day one. 

Oh, and the warning about eating car seats. Will definitely get a crate for the car, although the dog'd have to do the chewing under my nose. It's illegal to leave an animal in the car alone here regardless of outside temperature or whether you leave the car running.



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Depending on where you are at, there may be some good GSD rescues for you to volunteer with to get some good experience. Rescues are always looking for help in socializing dogs, going to events, etc.


Great suggestion - I hadn't thought of volunteering at a rescue. I know there's one in my general vicinity, though I'm in Texas, so 'general vicinity' might still be too far away. I'll look into it.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Be sure your aware of the drive of the dog, a high drive GSD can be the opposite of what you are looking for and almost resemble your Sheltie's energy level if not worked/played with to quench the drive thirst. Just be aware of the drive of the dog. A lower drive dog will be a more chill GSD then a high drive one. Good luck!


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> Be sure your aware of the drive of the dog ...


Absolutely. I'd rather err on the side of getting a dog with a lower than ideal energy level than a higher. At the worst, with a too-low energy dog, I'd just have to go get another!


----------



## Birbeck (Oct 6, 2015)

Extendable leashes are awful with shepherds and it's best to have a set distance from you or go hands free with a beeper collar after training. They're quite large animals. Some shepherds are flighty as well so it varies per individual


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

If you are working full time idk how you would have a puppy. They really take a lot of work and supervision. Is there someone that is willing to take him out multiple times everyday while you are at work? Because if you leave a puppy at home every day he will make a mess by going potty where he pleases and once he gets bored he will chew and wreck things you might not have even thought of. If you crate him the whole time you are at work he will poop in his crate and get that poop on himself every day until he can hold it. My pup had to be taken out every 2 hours when i first got him. after a few weeks he was able to hold it for 4 to 6 hours at night and eventually the whole night. I know i would not have been able to get a puppy if it was not for my father having a flexible enough work schedule to help me out. 
Maybe a puppy is not the way to go. Honestly if i was in your situation and could only give him one potty break during work i would look in to adopting an older dog. MAny benefits to this because you will already know their personalities drive levels and needs. Sounds like you would be a great owner for a gsd.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

My first dog was a sheltie, a great dog, easy to train, easy to live with, problem free. My shepherds have been more work, but I love them, wouldn't have it any other way. You sound like you would provide a good home for a GSD. Shepherds are large and powerful, so training/obedience is crucial. Consider enrolling the puppy in obedience classes for the first year or so. And good luck in your decision!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't rule out working line gsds. Yes some may be over the top with drive to work 24/7 but a good breeder will know what you want and fit you with a good pup. Mine...and many I see on the forum have wonderful off switches. They are ready to go when it is time but settle in the house calmly when it is not play time. I was worried and really spent time researching to decide if a working line was right for me and our girl is amazing. Not hyper, not destructive but can turn on the drive when the time is right.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Some good info and advice, but the OP hasn't been active on the board for a few years now.


----------

